# Sonntag  25.3.  Köln Session



## koxxrider (22. März 2007)

felix mücke, felix kaldenbach, ein paar 7trial team kollegen .......und ich werden sonnatg ne schönen session in der kölner city starten. schönes wetter ist bestellt. treffpunkt so ca 11:00 uhr HBF. sonst noch freiwillige??


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (22. März 2007)

koxxrider schrieb:


> felix mücke, felix kaldenbach, ein paar 7trial team kollegen .......und ich werden sonnatg ne schönen session in der kölner city starten. schönes wetter ist bestellt. treffpunkt so ca 11:00 uhr HBF. sonst noch freiwillige??



yeap dabei 

gruss an 7trial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (22. März 2007)

würde gerne kommen muss aber show fahren!  
nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. März 2007)

Super,jetzt wo ich meine XT geschrottet habe...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. März 2007)

hm........evtl komme ich auch. mal schauen. bin halt lange nicht mehr gefahren....wegen abi. Aber morgen is die letzte schriftl. Prüfung.
ja mal schauen. viellecht bin ich auch da.....


----------



## t-low (22. März 2007)

...müsst mir ja eigentlich auch mal den Haufen angucken und reale Anschauungsbeispiele reinziehn  ...das Wetter soll ja HAMMER werden. mal schaun!


----------



## derFred (22. März 2007)

Schade, ich habe leider keine Zeit, sonst wär ich sofort dabei gewesen!
Wünsche allen die mitfahren viel viel Spass, gutes WEtter und gute Spots 
Macht Foddos!
mfg, Fred


----------



## bikersemmel (23. März 2007)

Die Essen crew ist leider auch nicht dabei.
Bin derzeit vollkommen mit Uni eingespannt.
Ab Mitte April könnte ich wieder.

Euch viel Spaß und bis demnächst.

Gruß Semmel


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (23. März 2007)

Bin wahrscheinlich dabei. Wo am HBF ?


----------



## Sunstar84 (23. März 2007)

bin wahrscheinlich mit nem kumpel aus düsseldorf auch mit dabei, genaueres kann ich euch morgen nachmittag aber noch sagen, ja und wo denn da am hbf?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. März 2007)

joa wÃ¼rd mal sagen vor dem Hbf auf dem platz,von wo aus man die treppen zum dom hochgeht,also wo auch das ROLEX gebÃ¤ude steht.am besten an der sÃ¤ule auf dem platz,aber man findet so spinner mit sattelosen rÃ¤dern schnell...man,ich wÃ¤r gern dabei,naja nÃ¤chstes mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (24. März 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> joa wÃ¼rd mal sagen vor dem Hbf auf dem platz,von wo aus man die treppen zum dom hochgeht,also wo auch das ROLEX gebÃ¤ude steht.am besten an der sÃ¤ule auf dem platz,aber man findet so spinner mit sattelosen rÃ¤dern schnell...man,ich wÃ¤r gern dabei,naja nÃ¤chstes mal





genau, hbf vorplatz, also vorm eingang dieser platz

uhrzeit: 11:00-11:30


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. März 2007)

So habe durch einen Freund noch einen freilauf bekommen,werde also der Gesellschaft halber auch anwesend sein.kann aber nicht 100 pro fahren,da so ein vollspast meinen rucksack mit dem ganzen werkzeug,handschuhen und HELM gestohlen hat  also werde ich mich zurÃ¼ckhalten,ohne helm,naja aber habe mal wider auf die Session-atmosphÃ¤re Lust


----------



## koxxrider (24. März 2007)

ich werde 11:36 am hbf eintreffen


----------



## Futzy (24. März 2007)

ich werde 11:36 am hbf eintreffen, too


----------



## Sunstar84 (24. März 2007)

kumpel und ich werden gegen viertel nach am hbf eintreffen. sollte sich was verzögern oder was dazwischen kommen meld ich mich telefonisch


----------



## Levelboss (24. März 2007)

Bin auch so gegen halb 12 da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. März 2007)

hm.....werde wohl doch nicht kommen.....leider.....naja nächstes mal


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. März 2007)

War doch ganz schÃ¶n,mal wider unter (ein paar) Trialern zu seinAber bitte keine session mehr am tag an dem die uhren eine stunde verstellt werden,bzw DENKT an das umstellen  Hat mir gut gefallen,zwar keine mega session von der anzahl der fahrer her,aber richtig groÃes Kino.
MfG Martin


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (25. März 2007)

Hatte meine Fotokamera dabei und einfach mal draufgehalten. 
Nur 3 MB:

http://www.speedyshare.com/626571490.html

Felix war wieder gut in Form. Hat Spaß gemacht.



P.S.: Der Fuss ist ganz schön geschwollen. Wahrscheinlich Bänder überdehnt.


----------



## Sunstar84 (25. März 2007)

jungs war schön mit euch in köln.. war ne lustige truppe... habe mal wieder gesehen das ich nix kann.. lol.. dann heisst es für mich immer schön weiterüben..


----------



## Viper1510 (25. März 2007)

also ich schließe mich dem an und sage, dass es ein absoluter schöner tag war. ich kann noch weniger als der über mir und das bedeutet, dass ich üben und üben und üben muss. lol


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. März 2007)

Ja tu das,aber nicht mit deinem one-handed-wheelie hardtail
Bzw,war echt fein heute und man sagt nicht das man nichts kann,weil man so nicht weiterkommt.bleib am ball,ich fahre jetzt auch erst ein jahr
N'Abend Martin


----------



## t-low (25. März 2007)

so..beim nächsten mal wird dann noch jemand dabei sein der üben üben üben und üben muss


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (26. März 2007)

Yo


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (26. März 2007)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> Yo



GUTE BESSERUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. März 2007)

Ohje,lasses aber ganz in ruhe und Ã¼berstÃ¼rz nicht alles wie ich immer  ebenfalls gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (27. März 2007)

THX

War heute beim Doc. Is "nur" Bänderüberdehnung und leichter Kapselriss.  Fuss ist getaped und muss geschont werden, bis der Erguß verschwindet.


----------



## Sunstar84 (27. März 2007)

oh je. das sieht ja ganz schön dick aus. wie haste das denn angestellt? da waren wir aber schon weg, kann das sein?


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (27. März 2007)

Sunstar84 schrieb:


> oh je. das sieht ja ganz schön dick aus. wie haste das denn angestellt? da waren wir aber schon weg, kann das sein?



Eigentlich waren alle schon auf Aufbruch eingestellt, so gegen 17:30. Hab irgendewie das Gleichgewicht verloren, vom Pedal abgestiegen und dabei den Fuss umgeknickt. An der Stelle war eine kleine Stufe (10 cm) sodass der Fuss beim Aufsetzen nach innen wegknickte.

Hatte zum Schluß nach all den Stunden auch keine Power mehr (wg. Alter). Dann passieren meistens solche Sachen.

http://www.medizin-netz.de/icenter/bandverletzungenumfass.htm


----------



## Sunstar84 (28. März 2007)

hm..natürlich doof, aber kopf hoch.. verheilt bestimmt bald wieder. und wegen des alters mal keine gedanken machen.. wir waren eher im arsch als du.. (beide noch raucher)


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (1. April 2007)

Also Leute, es geht aufwärts.
Is jetzt eine Woche her. Schwellung geht langsam zurück, tut aber noch Sau weh.
Weiß jemand, wie lange ich bei dieser Bänderdehnung und dem kleinen Kapselriß pausieren muß ?


----------



## trialsrider (1. April 2007)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> Also Leute, es geht aufwärts.
> Is jetzt eine Woche her. Schwellung geht langsam zurück, tut aber noch Sau weh.
> Weiß jemand, wie lange ich bei dieser Bänderdehnung und dem kleinen Kapselriß pausieren muß ?



also ich hatte sowas auch schon 2 mal....bei mir waren es so 3-4 Wochen dann
gings wieder steil! Aber wichtig ist das du dir am besten sone Sportbandage holst die stabilisiert den Knöchel super gut und bei mir gings dadurch relativ schnell und glatt über die Bühne!


----------

